# Una duda Que significa 20VA ?



## Guest (Ene 14, 2009)

Hola amigos ! me disculpan por la pregunta tan tonta
tengo un transformador que dice: secondary 12-Volt 20VA, que significa 20VA ?
Gracias


----------



## mabauti (Ene 14, 2009)

es la capacidad de potencia suministrable 

mas información : http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voltiamperio


----------



## Cacho (Ene 14, 2009)

La potencia aparente del transformador se mide en VoltAmper (VA).
Un transformador de 12V y 20VA puede entregar 20VA/12V=1,66A (en realidad un poquito menos).
Hay un tutorial de Ezavalla sobre transformadores. Buscalo y ahí te vas a poder sacar las dudas.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 14, 2009)

tengo una duda sobre los vatios: es lo mismo Watts que Vatios?
o los vatios solo aplica ala potencia de los transformadores.


----------



## mabauti (Ene 14, 2009)

la potencia que consumen los circuitos se miden en vatios , se simboliza con W en honor a James Watt. 

If you lived in an english spoken country you would say watt instead of vatio

mas información : http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vatio


----------



## Cacho (Ene 14, 2009)

Watt es el nombre de la unidad en inglés.
Vatio es la traducción.

Es como Inch y Pulgada.


----------



## Guest (Ene 15, 2009)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> La potencia aparente del transformador se mide en VoltAmper (VA).
> Un transformador de 12V y 20VA puede entregar 20VA/12V=1,66A (en realidad un poquito menos).
> Hay un tutorial de Ezavalla sobre transformadores. Buscalo y ahí te vas a poder sacar las dudas.
> 
> Saludos




Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, aclare mi duda !

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ene 15, 2009)

De nada


----------



## erkillo (Ene 17, 2009)

mabauti dijo:
			
		

> la potencia que consumen los circuitos se miden en vatios , se simboliza con W en honor a James Watt.
> 
> If you lived in an english spoken country you would say watt instead of vatio
> 
> mas información : http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vatio





La potencia que se mide en watios es la potencia activa ques es la que consume un componete resistivo, la potencia reactiva se vide en var(voltio amperio reactivo) que es la consumida por condensadores (potencia reactiva capacitiva) o por bobinas (potencia reactiva inductiva). La suma vectorial de las dos potencias anteriores nos da la potencia total del circuito. (potencia aparente)


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 17, 2009)

ok


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 17, 2009)

VA no son vatios
www.apcmedia.com/salestools/SADE-5TNQYF_R0_EN.pdf


----------

